# How Do You Know Your Rat Might Be Dieing or Ill?



## mells-bells (May 17, 2008)

Heey
How Do you know if your rat(s) is sick or dieing?
Because one of my rats Pepper i think he might be dieing


----------



## Carlito (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm far from an expert but some of the people from this forum are very knowledgable and will probably be able to offer some good advice. What makes you think Pepper is ill, symptoms etc?


----------



## KayRatz (Apr 5, 2007)

If something seems different [excess sneezing/wheezing, lethargy, etc.] then your rat might be sick.


----------



## Ophelia (May 25, 2008)

I am not being rude, but I think you need to be way more specific. Explain what your rat is doing (or not doing) and how long she's been doing it and people will be better able to help you.


----------



## Buggzter (Feb 13, 2008)

Same as a child - if the rat/child is acting differently than normal, then check the specifics. Can't check for fever in a rat, but you can check if they are sneezing or wheezing - if sneezes are uncommon (once an hour, maybe a little more but NOT much more - common would be once ever 5-10 minutes basically), no worries with that. If the rat is lazy for a day, make sure the next day activity is back to normal. If the rat is sneezing more, or is lazy more than usual for more than a day, or if something else seems OFF, then go see a vet ASAP!!!!!!

IF you think the rat is dying, you NEED to get the rat to a vet NOW. It's better to be safe and do it when the rat *doesn't* need the vet, rather than have the rat die because you wanted to wait on vet care.

Tell us what's going on and maybe we can give some advice, but I still think a trip to the vet as soon as possible is likely in order (tho, you MAY be overreacting to something normal, too - but a vet check is better than nothing when you don't know). Good luck, and I hope she pulls through if she is ill!!!


----------



## CaptainFlow (May 16, 2007)

How old is your rat? If he's about 2, then nature might just be taking it's course. Same as above, look for lethargy, hair loss, poorly formed "raisins," and definitely be alarmed if the rat suddenly looses his appetite! If your rat is just old, try to temp him with some really yummy foods- bread soaked in a little olive oil, Ensure or other high calorie drinks, yogurt, or baby food all make great geriatric palate tempters. 

In any case, it is best to go see a vet, they'll be able to tell you more. Especially if your rat is young.


----------



## mells-bells (May 17, 2008)

Pepper, he is sneezing and wheezing. He seem to be eating a little more now. He also seem to be losing weight extremely fast. Every time i go to pat him he squeaks. 
My Other Rat Gizmo ( Pepper's Brother) seemed to also be picking on him. Last Sunday I put Pepper into a smalled cage by himself next to Gizmo. 

Pepper is almost 18 months.
He & Gizmo both were born Dec. 4th '06


----------



## A1APassion (Jul 29, 2007)

since this has been going on as long as it has.. it is time to consult a vet

not knowing the genetics of your rats, at 18 months he could be declining


----------

